# fiberglass door slab



## Mcdonoughman (Feb 12, 2008)

Do I need a special hole bit for the door knob hole on a fibergalss door. It is a Pella fiberglass door someone gave the homeowner and they want me to hang it. Also, what about the hinges.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

A display slab that they got for a deal at Lowes?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Just buy the cheap hole saw kit for doors from Blowe's or HD, a sharp chisel & knife for the hinges, a good tape, and a bucketful of patience. Good luck


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

Mcdonoughman said:


> Do I need a special hole bit for the door knob hole on a fibergalss door. It is a Pella fiberglass door someone gave the homeowner and they want me to hang it. Also, what about the hinges.


Use one of these for boring the door knob/lock set http://www.coastaltool.com/a/dewalt/images/d180004.gif

This http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/right-tool_2025_107083655 with a router (no chisel needed).

Also, you might want to use the exsiting door for a template either taking measurements and or laying the old door on top of the new door...always measure from the top of the door and direction of door (in or out).

Side note: Measure twice cut once or always long never wrong rule:whistling


----------



## Handyman Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

Use a 2 1/8" hole saw for the cross bore and a 1" hole saw for the edge bore and strike bore for the knob lock .


----------

